# getting error missing file of spell check msspell3.dll, mssl232.dll



## babu_sri97 (Aug 2, 2006)

i am useing win xp os and msoffice 2000 but when i try to check the speelings in word and excel files, it gives the error spell check file missing msspell3.dll, mssp232.dll and unableto check the speelings.
can any one please give the solution.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi babu_sri97, welcome to TSF...

Have you tried a repair of Outlook 2000?


----------



## babu_sri97 (Aug 2, 2006)

nickster_uk said:


> Hi babu_sri97, welcome to TSF...
> 
> Have you tried a repair of Outlook 2000?


----------



## babu_sri97 (Aug 2, 2006)

no i am not having problem with outlook, when i try check speelings in MS-Word or Excell i get the above errors


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok...try the repair with Word and Excel


----------



## babu_sri97 (Aug 2, 2006)

*i have already reinstalled once*

sir,
i have already uninstalled and reinstalled office 2000 once but still i am getting the same error
pls help me out of this


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok...try this:

This can happen if Word thinks your text is in a language for which you
do not have proofing tools installed. To fix it, open a document where
this problem occurs, press Ctrl+A to select all of the text, and click
on Tools | Language | Set Language | <choose your language> | uncheck
the "Detect language automatically" and "Do not check spelling or
grammar" boxes | Default | OK. Then press F7 to rerun spellcheck.

Taken from:
http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-893743.php


----------

